# Friction wheel assembly does not stay in Actuator Arms



## zrieser (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello,

I need help!!! I have been trying to diagnose and fix this issue with my snowblower for awhile now with no luck. 

I have model number 536.881113. This is an older snowblower that was passed to me. I have been having issues where it will stay in a speed (usually a high gear) regardless of what shifting of the gears I do. When I pull off the bottom panel I see that the friction wheel assembly is no longer in the yokes of the actuator arms. The friction wheel itself was pretty worn and I thought that might be the issue but I just replaced it and am still having the same problem. 

I have done searches but I cant find the same issue I am having. The friction wheel assembly slides on the hex axel without issue so I am not sure it is a clean and grease issue. 

I am about at my wits end with this one so would love some advice or suggestions. If pictures are needed let me know and I can post some.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like something is bent just enough that it pops out. I would try to tighten everything up in there. It could also be some bushings are worn enough to create some extra slack in the moving parts.


----------

